
An Unconscious Patient with a DNR Tattoo - djrogers
http://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMc1713344
======
mrguyorama
Wow, half way through I was specifically thinking to myself how this could
have been a drunken mistake, and the report directly addressed that! I'm also
happy that they were able to find the official documentation of the patient
and resolve the situation.

I don't think hospitals should be lenient with DNR requests. Choosing to let
yourself pass is a big choice, and having a single well defined path to make
that clear is beneficial. It's not incredibly difficult to get a DNR, though
possibly out of reach of somebody who is incredibly impoverished

